# check this out...what do you think????



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.tightspotvacuum.com/


some "plumber" called me out of the blue this morning and told me about this little gadget to clean under the bottom of water heaters


what do you think for $15.95..

he claims he buys 5 at a time and sells them to his 
customers for 40 bucks..


I am gonna have to buy a few of them to try out.

of course he could be the salesman for this product,
how would I know??


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm, for $16 might be worth a try.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out why a plumber would call like that?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I might order one. Unfortunately it won't work with Rheem or Bradford White but for the price it sounds good.

Do you know the guy who called you Mark? Or was it a sales call?

If I get one I will post a review.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Couldn't make one at that price, not with a brush. Looks like exactly what I need for under the fridge.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*some guy from missuori*



slickrick said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why a plumber would call like that?


he claimed to be some appliance plumber --repairman in st louis , fouind my telephone number on my web site this morning, 

we basically talked about the whirlpool heater and its problems..for about 10 minutes
. and me mentioned this tool that he claimed to sell to the customers for them to do it themselves for 40 bucks...told me the web site address and that was it..

whatever.. either way I cant make one for that price


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Called twice today to order one. I hung after 30 rings with no answer both times.:furious:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Years ago an appliance man tried to push this off on my wife..it sent a message that his purpose in life was to upsell and take advantage..yes my wife bought it..I stopped using the appliance service.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Dudes a spammer!!!!!

Check out "Stewart"


----------

